
 Ajax, Browsers, Running Out of Time - nickb
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ajax-browsers-running-out-of-time
======
bootload
_"... Now I fear history may be repeating itself. Yesterday, I had Firefox 2
for linux crash 5 times, and IE7 for XP crash 7 times. The cause? Too many fat
Ajax applications ... These are all long running applications that I keep open
for most of the day. Then all of a sudden the Browser is gone ..."_

Firefox 2 (& 3) are pretty stable but they do hog RAM. At the moment my
browser with 17 tabs open is chewing through 198MB.

_"... Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.8) Gecko/20071022
Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.8 ..."_

So that's a problem. Why is the Fox, the lean browser so memory hungry?

The other problem is the rush to ship Javascript applications. The tools are
cludgy, the language has problems and it's hard to learn to how to write lean,
secure applications with Javascript, let alone write applications. But I
wouldn't be too quick to write off this technology. There is a sniff of
innovation in the air with the MS browser team re-instated and a new
Javascript language spec is being thrashed out.

The next 5 years is going to be full of interesting leaps, instability and
lots of opportunity to exploit ~ <http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/001379>

------
alaskamiller
you mean to tell me a hack of client side javascript and server side XML isn't
scaling very well? OH NO! but but but i went a web os!

the future is going to be the flex/air combo with cf or java midlevel support.
or potentially mozilla prizm if they ever get it fixed. microsoft silverlight
is basically flash circa 2005, but they can quickly ramp it up to be a
flex/air competitor with a stroke of a finger. oh if only google would pump
out more support for gears.

